# Silo's vs full bodies



## Culchie60 (Jan 6, 2015)

Opinions on which is better?? Also good number per hunter I hear 3 dz per hunter??


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

Fullbodys. If you are hunting early season 4 doz. decoys will kill all the geese you want, for me anyways.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Silos will kill birds in any more than about 7mph winds... if it is dead still, fullbodies get the nod.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Everyone has there preference but a smart hunters will have all the tools available to him in his arsenal. I started with shells, the last several years have added some FBs and this year will be buying some silos. That way I will be able to adapt to whatever conditions permit.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

X 2 on what Dakota said.... :thumb:

Also the number of decoys depends on many things.... Where you are hunting, time of year you are hunting, are the birds highly pressured (which is a subjective thing), etc.

Because if you are hunting birds late season around Rochester mn (birds have seen 100's of decoys spreads)....they will act differently than birds in boondocks that only have seen 10 decoys spreads all year. But a decent rule of thumb is 2-3 doz per hunter. But again all situations are different. You can kill birds with 6 decoys or you might need 150 decoys.


----------

